# Husqvarna 395 XP G or XP W



## TreeclimberJa (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey I am looking for a bigger saw and have stumbled upon a husky 395 XPG and the 395 XPW... I have read great reviews on the 395 but am curious as to the difference between the two of them?? Feed back please?


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 19, 2013)

XPG is the heated handle and XPW is the full wrap. Ontario is colder than texas, so you'd probably have more use for the xpg than I would. The full wrap handle is personal preference. I find it awkward, but it's probably because I'm not used to it. I am anticipating being jealous when you have a 395! Welcome to AS


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 20, 2013)

395xp is not an impressive saw to me, a guy i know has one and it has had so many issues...
dont get me wrong, 346xp and the 3120xp are two saws i own but between them the 460magnum and the 660magnum are better saws


----------



## Oak Savanna (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a 395XPG. My favourite saw out of 357, 562, 372, 576 and 3120. Havent had a problem with it in 3 years and it gets used almost everyday. They are all great saws but 395 is my favourite. I have the heated handles because when I went to buy it they didn't have a regular one in stock so I got the heated handles for the price of the regular 395XP. Heat comes in handy some days. The only way a 660 would beat a 395 is if you fired them up and put them side by side on the ground and watched the 660 vibrate like crazy past the 395!


----------



## Damie236 (Feb 25, 2013)

Why are some STIHL owners always trying to jack someone else's thread.


----------



## Damie236 (Feb 25, 2013)

Why are some STIHL owners always trying to jack someone else's thread?
My cousin had a 395 for more than 5 years and all it ever wanted was fuel, bar oil and some chain.


----------



## deevo (Feb 25, 2013)

Oak Savanna said:


> I have a 395XPG. My favourite saw out of 357, 562, 372, 576 and 3120. Havent had a problem with it in 3 years and it gets used almost everyday. They are all great saws but 395 is my favourite. I have the heated handles because when I went to buy it they didn't have a regular one in stock so I got the heated handles for the price of the regular 395XP. Heat comes in handy some days. The only way a 660 would beat a 395 is if you fired them up and put them side by side on the ground and watched the 660 vibrate like crazy past the 395!



Must be an Canuck thing! I got a new 395XPG last August (had a slightly modded 066) 395 imo is a better saw! I know too many people that had there 660's blow up. Yeah there may be issues with some saws, but I love to run my 395 whenever I can. I have a 28" bar it came with and a 36" bar. Heated handles are nice in the winter too! I only have one stihl left (2ooT) once they finally have the 540's in I am getting rid of the 200.


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm neither a stihl guy nor a husky guy.
Depends on the saw, they both made saws the other cant touch and they both made junk.
I have run a 395xp, its the saw in my avatar. It's a rippin' saw, when it runs.


----------



## 090 Hunter (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm picking up a used 395xpg today. Runs perfect looks good has some normal wear. What does this saw normally sell for?


----------



## isaacvent (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought my 395xp new for $1441 with a 36" bar. I love that thing!


----------



## clovis cutter (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a 395xp we use for all our dirty work. Cuttin big stumps or whatever. we typically run a 32" bar but have run a 50" as well and it just eats up an tree we feed it. Couldn't ask for a better saw


----------

